# Myo XP or Apex



## Gaffle (Mar 10, 2006)

I currently have a Myo Xp enroute to my house. I have been doing a lot of research after I ordered it and it seems the Princeton Apex is voted as being a better headlamp. Today I went to REI and checked out the Myo Xp and the Apex. For some reason I thought that if you hit the boost button on the Xp you would get 20 seconds of 3 watt light. I later found out that you must hold the boost down for that amount, which doesn't excite me. I am a fly fisherman so I don't always need the high light, so hitting a boost button sounded great. I would have been able to cast with ample light and it would turn off by itself. That all came crashing down on me, and that option seemed to be what tipped me to go with the Xp. 

My question is, how much better is the Princeton Apex vs the Myo Xp? I know the Myo is water resistant, as opposed to the Apex IPX7 standard. The Myo did have a funky rubber shield over the batteries, didn't feel to safe with that since I am not always running out on clear days. 

Does the Apex put out more light with it being regulated compared to the Xp? I plan on using NiMh batteries to power the lights no matter what I end up with. After playing with the Xp it seems really lite. If anyone could throw some pros and cons at me it would be much appreciated.


----------



## :)> (Mar 11, 2006)

I have both lights. The Apex definately will outperform the Myo XP when using NiMH Batteries; this is apparently due to the regulation. I am very impressed with the light output from the Apex. The 4 5mm LED's are great for proximity lighting and the 3 watt LED throws a beautiful beam. 

I am in no way unhappy with my MYO XP either. One advantage that it has over the Apex is the tint of the light for the proximity lighting; this is due to the use of the 3 watt LED with the diffuser. 

Of the 2, for fishing... I would pick the Apex.

-Goatee


----------



## CLHC (Mar 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say—Greetings and Welcome Gaffle!

Happy Fly-Fishing! :wave:


----------



## Sway (Mar 12, 2006)

Gaffle,

Here is a link to some run time plots I did with the Apex when it first came out using various batteries.

Hope this helps 

Later
Kelly


----------



## javafool (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't own a Myo XP but I am very impressed with my Apex. The 4-LED's give wide area light and the optic for the 3W throws a large, practical beam of white light. High and low with either set of lights give a good variety of choices for type of lighting and/or what you may need in runtime.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 13, 2006)

Check out that interesting article from the Anchorage Daily News that Sigman posted. Very interesting take on the two headlights you're inquiring about.


----------



## Gaffle (Apr 10, 2006)

I have owned my Myo Xp for almost a month now. I really dig this light. I know it doesn't have all the features the Apex does, but it is still quite solid. The top strap is about useless though. I can't part with it now because I have become attached!!


----------



## :)> (Apr 10, 2006)

I will likely be leaving my Apex home on my next hiking trip. I like the brightness, regulation, runtime and the waterproof rating but the light is just not comfortable to me (I tried it for the first time this weekend on a night hike). 

I only wish that the XP had a more watertight make up but I like the tint of the beam and the runtime is just fine. 

-Goatee


----------



## Gaffle (Apr 10, 2006)

My wife keeps making fun of me because I am using the Xp for such mundane tasks around the house. BTW, I used it last week during my fishing trip. Worked excellent. Used the boost just to make the other guys oo and aahh. It is so frickin lite, I can't stop wearing it. Next fashion statement, here I come.


----------



## Hopey (Sep 18, 2006)

I've got a Myo lite and it's not good enough for what I want it for, night time fell running.

I can't decide on what I should get the Myo XP or the Apex.


----------



## CM (Sep 18, 2006)

I've tried the Myo XP and really like the Apex over that (and everything else) Flat regulation, over four hours on rechargeables, very bright.


----------



## Hopey (Sep 18, 2006)

So it's worth paying the extra for the Apex?


----------



## CM (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought Myo, tried Apex, sold Myo for a loss. So in my case, it would have been worth it.


----------



## Destroid Monster (Sep 18, 2006)

I used to have both too. I end up selling my Myo. Some disadvantages of the Myo are non-regulated output, a poorly designed battery cover compared to the Apex. The Apex covers mosty of the weakness mentioned, but its slightly heavier & bulkier than the Myo.

I mentioned in my other thread about some issues with Lithium AAs that my friend have with 2 of his Myo.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/128499&highlight=Myo


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2006)

I've had both the Myo XP and Apex. I would go with the Apex Pro. I had an Apex, but I gave it to my Dad. He takes it on early morning and night time walks. I'm saving up for an Apex Pro. It's a lighter package. (no pun intended)


----------



## snowleopard (Sep 18, 2006)

I like the diffuser on my Tikka XP better than 4 small LEDs. The Myo XP has a similar builtin diffuser; very nice when a real flood beam is needed.
--Walter


----------



## Meduza (Sep 18, 2006)

The 4 Leds on the Apex gives a VERY nice flood beam!


----------



## cave dave (Sep 18, 2006)

Meduza said:


> The 4 Leds on the Apex gives a VERY nice flood beam!



But not as nice as the flood on the Myo XP.
The XP is a good bit lighter with 1 less battery and less robust construction.

On every other count the Apex wins hands down. Its real easy to mod with a reflector too. Not sure if the Myo XP can be modded easily.


----------



## CM (Sep 18, 2006)

grnamin said:


> I've had both the Myo XP and Apex. I would go with the Apex Pro. I had an Apex, but I gave it to my Dad. He takes it on early morning and night time walks. I'm saving up for an Apex Pro. It's a lighter package. (no pun intended)



Aww crap Greg. I didn't need to see that. There goes $80 :nana:


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2006)

CM said:


> Aww crap Greg. I didn't need to see that. There goes $80 :nana:


 
Cris, don't worry. I'll be right behind you. I just have to figure out how to sneak it past my wife.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 19, 2006)

CM said:


> Aww crap Greg. I didn't need to see that. There goes $80 :nana:



Yep, one more thing I need.


----------



## Destroid Monster (Sep 19, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## Sasquatch1985 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ive used my Apex in the rain, at night, hanging from ropes (all at the same time). Also nocked it around in caves and used it to search cliffs at moderate distance looking for for mock victims on SAR drills. Ive even used it at sustained temperatures of 10 degrees F. Cant speak much for the Petzl but must say that the waterproofing and constant current output are fantastic on the Apex


----------

